# WTB - Older year 4x4 diesel pick up



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

Looking for a decent truck. Diesel 4x4, Powerstroke, Duramax, or cummins. If you have one let me know what you have and what you are asking for it. thank you


----------



## viniferaguru (Feb 2, 2011)

don't know your price point.. my buddy is getting rid of his F350 turbo diesel with dump @ 50k miles for 22k... let me know i'll pass it along


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

UniqueTouch said:


> Looking for a decent truck. Diesel 4x4, Powerstroke, Duramax, or cummins. If you have one let me know what you have and what you are asking for it. thank you


Man... you are all over the place this year with everything from first gen dodge, 2nd and 3rd Gen dodge... now any old diesel?

What happened with all those other trucks?


----------

